# Superduty 5.4 MPG real world



## tgumby4

I am currently in the market for a new everday driver truck for my landscaping business and would like to know the real world MPG I can expect out of a superduty F250 with the 5.4 liter V-8. 
I currently own a F450 dump truck with a V-10 and get between 8-10 MPG wheither I am plowing, trailering, or hauling gravel. I am wondering if the less power of the V-8 would get that much gas mileage than my V-10?


Thanks Tim


----------



## RobbieB

In my 05 250 I am getting 8-9 in the city and 12 on the highway. My V10 in my old Scurge got better.


----------



## F250 Boss v

I pretty close to RobbieB. My '06 is getting (no plow) around 10-12 in the city and around 12-14 on highways, without towing. Plowing it drops significantly. I do keep tires properly inflated, filters clean and changed etc, and I drive very conservatively as a rule. I still really like this truck because it does everything I want it to do reliably, and while I wish it got better gas mileage, I knew what I was getting into... Good luck in your decision! ussmileyflag


----------



## ommegang

I have an 08' F250 5.4L. It showed digitally 10mpg city and plowing it shows 9mpg. I run a Blizzard speedwing, about 800lbs and 2500lbs of salt in back. Opt out of the BFG rugged trail tires. Not good in snow.


----------



## Bernie Lomax

Mine reads 13.1MPG right now. That's probably only 30% highway driving. F250 with 20" wheels and tires. 

Once night plowing it said 5..!!


----------



## hydro_37

You will be ALOT happier with the V-10. Mileage is real close to the same. JMO


----------



## RobbieB

hydro_37;678877 said:


> You will be ALOT happier with the V-10. Mileage is real close to the same. JMO


Like I said earlier, my Excursion got better milleage. Averaged 10-11 in the city.


----------



## svt2205

If you go with a 5.4 get one with 4.10's vs the more common 3.73's. These heavy trucks are mightly sluggish with the 3.73's.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I get 9mpg its seems like no matter what lol. in the city I get it. pulling my fifth wheel I get 9mpg or pulling the boat. I no matter what get 9mpg lol.


----------



## Smitty58

Had a 2004 2wd 5.4 with the 3.73. Empty I got 16-17 but pulling my landscape trailer or my camper and it dropped to 9-10 plus couldn't get out of it's own way. I moved up to a 
4x4 v-10 with the 4.10 and now I have plenty of power and get 11-12 empty or loaded and 8-9 when plowing. For me the v-10 is the way to go and since you already have a truck with the v-10 you know how well they perform. The only thing better is a diesel but they are more expensive and the fuel (right now anyway) it a lot more.


----------



## FordFisherman

You'll average about 10MPG. Get the 4:10's; Rugged trail T/A's are fine in the snow.


----------



## djagusch

What I have seen is around 14mpg without a trailer and 10 mpg with a trailer. My V10 gets 10mpg either way.


----------



## Milwaukee

I been drive 2 trucks

2001 F250 4wd V8 5.4L supercab with 6 foot bed. gear is 4.10 I say very close 14 but I say mostly 13 mpg. Plow I can't say but will plow on Sunday


2001 F250 4wd V10 super crew cab with 8 foot bed. Gear is 3.73 very close 14.5 with VERY VERY patient to get that by little on gas pedal plus if I drive normal like everyone do I would get 9-11 mpg.


----------



## toyman

I average 12.5 mixed driving, with 4,10 gear. depends on what you tow for what your mpg's would be. 

Plowing I get 5-6 tops. 38 gallon tank (average 30 gallons fill up), 180 miles. You do the math it sucks going back and forth.


----------



## Cmbrsum

03 extra cab 4x4 sb 5.4 auto and I get 11 average driving. I get 7 plowing. I carry 1 ton of salt with me all the time and the truck is a slow big on the road. Power is good when pushing snow. truck can pull my 10,000 lbs 30' boat but it don't don't like uphills very much then


----------



## GL&M

My 03 averages around 12.5 mixed driving. 14.5 on the higway. No plow on this one but it averages 10 with the hubs locked/ 3.73 Rear


----------



## JaimeG

Why don't you just get the Powerstroke diesel?


----------



## gene gls

JaimeG;729480 said:


> Why don't you just get the Powerstroke diesel?


$6500.00 extra for diesel.


----------



## gene gls

svt2205;682540 said:


> If you go with a 5.4 get one with 4.10's vs the more common 3.73's. These heavy trucks are mightly sluggish with the 3.73's.


What is the top speed with 4.10 gears?


----------



## snow game

I thought I was getting horrible mileage w/ my new 5.4 08 F-250. But I didn't realize I has to reset the the dash read out for the mpg. I figured it out and I averaged 11mpg city and highway. All highway is closer to 13 and I'm usually doing in the 70-80mph. My 2006 F-350 w/ 6.0 only avg 14. I figured when I bought the new one if gas stays about a dollar less per gallon than diesel, and the gas gets 2 less mpg I would save about 750.00 for every 15,000 miles I drive


----------



## Grn Mtn

were getting the same milage with the '08 550 v10 and the '08 350 powerstroke both have 9' fishers and loaded salters, around 5-6 mpg, not sure on the gear ration but I would assume the 373 not 410 because these were not ordered, just off the showroom floor.


----------

